# -Rod Care-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Wintertime is the best time to clean up your fishing gear.

Here is what I used recently to clean my rods:

1 - Simple Green
2 - Spray bottle with a 50/50 mix of Simple Green and water
3 - Old rag
4 - Cotton Swabs

That Simple Green is the best thing I know of to break loose the dirt and slime.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Interesting...I've never washed a rod.

Shiner scales on a perch rod are a badge of honor!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

joebertin said:


> Interesting...I've never washed a rod.
> 
> Shiner scales on a perch rod are a badge of honor!


I have! It went over the side but was still clipped to the big boards...so I carefully pulled the outside rod in, grabbed the line, and pulled the drowning rod back onboard??


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Misdirection said:


> I have! It went over the side but was still clipped to the big boards...so I carefully pulled the outside rod in, grabbed the line, and pulled the drowning rod back onboard??


didn't want to say nothing john! but its happened to me last yr with a "PINK CLASS CLOWN" tied on..LOL


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

best thing I found is to aply polyurethane to the cork handle. a lot easier to stay clean!!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

beetlebailey said:


> didn't want to say nothing john! but its happened to me last yr with a "PINK CLASS CLOWN" tied on..LOL


Lots of stuff goes overboard on my boat. One day my dad threw the stainless pliers overboard and kept the white bass...another trip my BIL sent the net overboard...my dad throws DHJ's overboard before putting them on the line...it never ends...


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

theres times I would like to throw the wife overboard!! lol


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Also... If you want to make your cork handles look and feel like new.... Fine grit sandpaper will restore them.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

beetlebailey said:


> theres times I would like to throw the wife overboard!! lol


Don't say that too loud...lol


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mr clean magic eraser work very well on cleaning the cork and getting the scales off. I like to start my shiner scale cillecrion fresh every year.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

beetlebailey said:


> theres times I would like to throw the wife overboard!! lol


I don't know Tim. All the photos of the big fish you send me seem to have your wife holding them. She goes overboard, the cooler may come home empty.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Misdirection said:


> I don't know Tim. All the photos of the big fish you send me seem to have your wife holding them. She goes overboard, the cooler may come home empty.


lol! you got a point!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You guys are crackin me up. Please post a pick of "pink class clown" if possible. Im guessing its some kind of spoon painted in the color "pink class clown"?

Nice username BB.

Thanks for the tip JnP. I have never used Simple Green but always been interested. "Environmentally friendly" and "works well" works for me! I will give it a try.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

JamesT said:


> You guys are crackin me up. Please post a pick of "pink class clown" if possible. Im guessing its some kind of spoon painted in the color "pink class clown"?
> 
> Nice username BB.
> 
> Thanks for the tip JnP. I have never used Simple Green but always been interested. "Environmentally friendly" and "works well" works for me! I will give it a try.


Pink Glass Clown is the color of a Rapala Husky Jerk, we use the DHJ-12 out in the central basin...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks for the info. While I don't think I would buy that color, it looks like a fish-catching color. Translucent regions in lures definitely have their place, like if you want to "subtlefy" (modify to give more subtle presentation). Thanks again.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

JamesT said:


> thanks for the info. While I don't think I would buy that color, it looks like a fish-catching color. Translucent regions in lures definitely have their place, like if you want to "subtlefy" (modify to give more subtle presentation). Thanks again.


I checked my fishing log, and that lure, in that color put over 500 walleye in my boat over the past four years...just saying...


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Speaking of a rod going over board to get cleaned...well...unfortunatly last fall we had a great lakes planer tree go overboard with 3 rods in it. No idea how it happened but it did (slid out of the tracks somehow). Luckly we were already trolling and all rods had small boards already on them so we got the rods back but the tree didnt float HAHAHA. That was almost a real bad day my scheels rods and shimano takotas were on the bottom of erie for a few minutes. Didnt care for the tree anyways but didnt see it disappearing like that LOL. Ok enoughs enough Like the simple green and magic eraser ideas keep um coming


----------

